# Help advice, safe installation



## designerlight2019 (Mar 7, 2021)

Good afternoon, give the correct installation (you can photo)
Hardware to attach to a standard ceiling box
UL listing
What should be there for a secure connection, A lot is not clear, sorry thanks.
I will be grateful


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

in before the lock


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This thread will probably be locked soon, but developing a product for the US and Canadian electrical markets is pretty complicated. 

Your product with need to be listed by a nationally recognized testing laboratory such as Underwriter's laboratories, UL, in the US. This process involves stringent testing and costs a lot of money. 

Preparing for your UL Mark evaluation (U.S. and Canada) 

To get to the point where your product is ready for this process, you'll have a lot of engineering homework to do. Way more than you'll get from a forum post.


----------



## designerlight2019 (Mar 7, 2021)

[QUOTE = "splatz, post: 5428841, member: 79857"]
Эта тема, вероятно, скоро будет заблокирована, но разработка продукта для электрических рынков США и Канады довольно сложна.

Ваш продукт должен быть внесен в список признанной на национальном уровне испытательной лаборатории, такой как лаборатории Underwriter, UL, в США. Этот процесс требует строгого тестирования и стоит больших денег.

Подготовка к оценке UL Mark (США и Канада)

Чтобы добраться до момента, когда ваш продукт будет готов к этому процессу, вам придется проделать много инженерной домашней работы. Намного больше, чем вы получите из сообщения на форуме.
[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
Спасибо, но тогда не понятно, весь рынок (США)
завалены китайскими ширпотребом (без всяких допусков), что вы об этом думаете, спасибо.


splatz said:


> This thread will probably be locked soon, but developing a product for the US and Canadian electrical markets is pretty complicated.
> 
> Your product with need to be listed by a nationally recognized testing laboratory such as Underwriter's laboratories, UL, in the US. This process involves stringent testing and costs a lot of money.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but not clear then, the whole market (usa)
overwhelmed with Chinese consumer goods (without any tolerances), what do you think about it, thanks.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

if you are trying to hang the fixtures from your previous post, that assembly is no way robust enough to handel the weight.
As mentioned above, UL or CSA approval is necessary for electrical components .
Non compliant material can be the source of electrical fires and I doubt you would want to be responsible for a house fire


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

designerlight2019 said:


> Thanks, but not clear then, the whole market (usa) overwhelmed with Chinese consumer goods (without any tolerances), what do you think about it, thanks.


Don't believe everything you read. 

There are lots of unlisted, illegal products on amazon marketplace (marketplace, not amazon itself) and ebay and alibaba but those companies have to constantly stay one step ahead of getting shut down. Sometimes homeowners that don't know any better and just want cheap lights will buy them. 

Interior designers, decorators, architects, etc., avoid them. Most electricians won't install them. If they are inspected after they are installed by a building inspector, they will fail. If they cause a fire or accident, there will be a lawsuit. 

I am sorry you don't want to hear this but there is no easy way to get into this market as a legitimate manufacturer of lighting products.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

My recommendation is to learn about the UL listing requirements. 

I am closing this thread as it appears you're looking for help to design a product that you don't know what you need.


----------

